# American Airlines 777 Diversion to Gander



## NS VIA Fan (Feb 23, 2014)

Keeping up with the transatlantic diversions to Canadian airports.......here’s one to Gander to deplane a disruptive AA passenger and their subsequent court appearance.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfoundland-labrador/unruly-american-airlines-passenger-sentenced-in-gander-1.2546556


----------



## railiner (Feb 23, 2014)

I wonder if AA would carry him again?


----------



## chakk (Feb 23, 2014)

May the Mounties will drive him to Halifax, where they can put him on Via Rail to Montreal, and then Amtrak to Albany, Chicago and Fargo. Perhaps he will get home in time to enjoy a beer after his one-year probation.


----------



## railiner (Feb 24, 2014)

I doubt if they will drive him anywhere.....if an airline that serves Gander won't take him, he'll have to either rent a car, or take a bus to get to Port-Au-Basque from Gander, than take a ferry to North Sydney, then rental car or bus from there to reach Halfax before getting onto VIA Rail....

And that would be relatively easy....suppose he was dropped off at some place like Goose Bay or even worse, Iqaluit........


----------



## jis (Feb 24, 2014)

I am almost certain that they would get the fellow out of Gander to the US. I am certain that CBSA will not accept an additional person into Canada. Actually they will probably get AA to pay for the transport too. If necessary they would send him out with a marshal on a flight, and of course bill AA for the whole thing. Then Mr. Olson can figure out how to reimburse AA in 5 years, as per the court ruling.

In reality AA will probably have a heck of a time collecting, unless Canada decides to keep him incarcerated for the period, which would be inconsistent with international norms given what the court ruled.


----------

